# Why Pay For A Smart TV?



## fmdog44 (Nov 29, 2020)

I have a couple laptops & WIFI and DIRECTV so wouldn't buying a smart tv be a waste of money?


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 29, 2020)

Not if you wanted to visit facebook, check your emails, and watch youtube videos on a bigger screen while sitting back in your recliner. Smart TVs are not very expensive these days. I paid well under $200 for mine. It's a 42" screen, but that's plenty large enough for me, and it's a Roku as well so I don't need cable TV anymore, nor a satellite. I only need internet service, which came "free" with the apartment.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 29, 2020)

I am with @Murrmurr  I love watching all my streaming on the bigger screen. Figure, for what I am paying for the streaming services, I do not want to be limited to the smaller screens of a laptop and other devices. Plus, I can be using my laptop for other things while watching mt stuff on the TV, and share the viewing with others at the same time


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 29, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> a couple laptops & WIFI and DIRECTV


Now there is a waste..


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 29, 2020)

I'm still very suspicious of 'smart' tvs. It seems to be another way to spy on us. Everything we do is monitored. We can't even watch tv without someone knowing about our choice of programmes.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 29, 2020)

My 'Smart" part did not work all the time due to weak WiFi Signal..My Firestick took over and works great!


----------



## jujube (Nov 29, 2020)

I have an objection to my appliances being smarter than me......


----------

